# νταλακιασμένος



## Ancolie

( ́Οταν οι ελιές δεν καρπίζουν στην Λέσβο, οι άνδρες ξενιτεύονται για τη Μακεδονία )
"Από τη Μακεδονία οι άντρες γυρίζουν κίτρινοι, *νταλακιασμένοι *από τις θέρμες"

Βρήκα το ρήμα *νταλκαδιάζω *αλλά η σημασία (αισθάνομαι επιθυμία, πόθος ) δεν ταιρίαζει...


----------



## cougr

νταλακιασμένος (ο):  χαζός, βαρεμένος

also

νταλακιάζω (ρήμα): φουσκώνω

Γενικότερα σημαίνει το υπερβολικό πρήξιμο στην κοιλιά


----------



## Ippasos

Αν και δεν έχω φιλολογικές γνώσεις,θεωρώ πως νταλακιασμένος είναι ο ζαλισμένος....Νταλακιασμένοι από τις θέρμες (= ζαλισμένοι από τις ζέστες)


----------



## Ancolie

Ippasos said:


> Αν και δεν έχω φιλολογικές γνώσεις,θεωρώ πως νταλακιασμένος είναι ο ζαλισμένος....Νταλακιασμένοι από τις θέρμες (= ζαλισμένοι από τις ζέστες)



Ευχαριστώ !
Σαστίζω πως συγκεκριμένες λέξεις δεν έχουν  σαφή σημασία καν για Έλληνες…Για ένα, νταλακισμένος αφορά στην κοιλιά, για έναν άλλο σʹένα ζάλισμα. Πρέπει αυτή η λέξη να είναι διαλεκτική ;


----------



## Ippasos

χαίρετε! 
δεν νομίζω πως η λέξη έχει διαφορετικές σημασίες από τόπο σε τόπο,απλά είναι λίγο σπάνια ...εγώ προσωπικά μπορώ να σκεφτώ μόνο 3 περιπτώσεις που την χρησιμοποιούμε..1) νταλάκιασε από τον ήλιο ή την ζέστη = ζαλίστηκε από τον πολύ τον ήλιο 2) νταλάκιασε από το κλάμα=έκλαιγε ασταμάτητα,όσο άντεχε(αυτή την έκφραση την έχω ακούσει μόνο για μωρά) 3) nταλάκιασε απο το πολύ φαΐ ή ίσως το ποτό= νιώθει  πρήξιμο στην κοιλιά,βαρυστομάχιασε όπως αναφέρεται και πιο πάνω.h λέξη ντάλα προέρχεται από τα τούρκικα και σημαίνει ακριβώς στην μέση,στο ζενίθ (πχ ντάλα μεσημέρι,ντάλα ο ήλιος κλπ) 
επομένως όταν κάποιος νταλακιάζει,παίρνει τόσο μεγάλη δόση από κάτι που μπουχτίζει,δεν το αντέχει
ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα


----------



## winegrower

Νομίζω ότι αν προσέξουμε το αρχικό συγκείμενο (context) που μας δίνει ο Ancolie θα μας βοηθήσει. Θέρμες ως γνωστόν ονόμαζαν παλιά την ελονοσία (μαλάρια) λόγω του υψηλού πυρετού, που εξάλλου ήταν ενδημική στη Μακεδονία. Η αρρώστια προκαλούσε  διόγκωση του ήπατος και του σπλήνα, εξ ου και το πρήξιμο (νταλάκιασμα) στο οποίο όλοι συμφωνούμε. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα! Α, ξέχασα και την κιτρινίλα (ίκτερο)!


----------



## Ancolie

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους θερμά ! Ναι, η σημασία του νταλακιάζω είναι πιο σαφής για μένα τώρα και…ευτυχώς δεν έχω να μεταφράσω αυτό το κείμενο στα Γαλλικά….


----------



## leonivan3

Το χρησιμοποιούμε όταν τρώμε πολύ για το αίσθημα που νοιώθουμε μετά, τη βαρυστομαχιά


----------

